# Mazzar, she's turning purple



## POTpoor (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got 15 Mazzars that I'm growing outdoors, the're budding nicely, a couple have turned purple already, some nights are pretty chilli, I burned two males, only 2 males from 17 plants, I've never had better than 60 % growing from my own seed. I have a pitchblack outdoor shed,  I use a dollie to move my plants inside every night,I'm retired and this is my job. Gonna start growing some dj short next, there's such a variety to choose from at the Farmers Market, I dont know anymore!! 

View attachment P1010273.JPG


View attachment P1010270.JPG


View attachment P1010286.JPG


View attachment P1010569.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2014)

Good ratio on the females, nice. And she sure is purple... good job carrying every evening.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that a calyx coming out of the middle of that fan leaf?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2014)

looking great!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like blue mazzar...looking sweet


----------



## POTpoor (Jun 29, 2014)

Took a pick before putting them in the cave, 6/ 29/ 14!!  Cloned the bottom halfs, severely 

View attachment P1020152.JPG


----------



## POTpoor (Jun 29, 2014)

This was the name on extras when I bought White widow in 2009,


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking beautiful Skag, oops Pot poor.  Beautiful.


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 9, 2014)

u can call me skag Rosie, I'm still having problems getting started, Cloned the bottom halves of the plants and let them set in a coffee can of water for over two weeks, they rooted anyway, here's some pics from last evening, I checked the Tricoms yesterday, very clear still, yet the  cola I looked at appears ripe!! I really expected at least a good showing of amber,  anyway I'm hoping to get the room repainted and get the lights hung, I installed 2 220 outlets for the room, my fans are suspended upside down from the ceiling, and my industrial squrrill cage and charcoal filters are ready to rock,  I bought some Blue Bastard seed, I hope its close to what I smoked, 

View attachment P1020280.jpg


View attachment P1020284.jpg


View attachment P1010582.JPG


View attachment P1010583.JPG


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 12, 2014)

I got the cloneing closet ready, 400 watt on the top and 4 double shop lights on the bottom, two discharge fans, one's small squrril cage, need to paint.  I also trimmed a outdoor plant, she was ripe and ready. A couple more are getting there.  Only gonna grow seed indoors, try to keep the BORG at bay. 

View attachment P1020339.JPG


View attachment P1020311.JPG


View attachment P1020323.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Potpoor, I have been wanting to grow Mazar but just never got around to buying seeds, nice looking plant . What is the high like?


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 16, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Potpoor, I have been wanting to grow Mazar but just never got around to buying seeds, nice looking plant . What is the high like?


 It's a heavy load,  might give you couch-lock!!  They make Hash out of it in afganistan or someplace like that.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2014)

looks great im curious to why you move them inside??


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 16, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Good ratio on the females, nice. And she sure is purple... good job carrying every evening.


  When these are finished I have 10 more to start putting away,  man Rosie the yard is so mature this year, the lillies are outragous 

View attachment P1020368.JPG


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 17, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> looks great im curious to why you move them inside??


  It's a pitch black shed and I've triggered them to flower!!, In puget sound you end up with mold if you wait for nature to pull the trigger, has to do with dew point in September, the outdoor stuff never really dries out, anyway putting them in the dark works well, and most pot thieves aren't out stealing in august!! I trimmed this cola a couple days ago, it got broke carrying it in,  a hazzard!!! 

View attachment P1020339.JPG


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 17, 2014)

oh ok was just curious im in the south so i dont have that problem thank god its got to be alot of work moving them in and out eventually u can just leave them out ccorrect?? i would think in august they can be left outside


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm smoking some blue mazar now.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

Great strain 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2014)

55$ for 3.5 grams wow


----------



## kaotik (Jul 22, 2014)

POTpoor said:


> It's a pitch black shed and I've triggered them to flower!!, In puget sound you end up with mold if you wait for nature to pull the trigger, has to do with dew point in September, the outdoor stuff never really dries out, anyway putting them in the dark works well, and most pot thieves aren't out stealing in august!! I trimmed this cola a couple days ago, it got broke carrying it in,  a hazzard!!!



thought i was the only one who did that  
i've also got a few early girls down already and being smoked on. kind of a PITA, but always worth it once cropped with still months left in the season.
working on round 2 now, then i'll likely flip a few others a few weeks earlier than they'd normally start too, in hopes they'll finish.
*kind, it's usually more early/mid september when they can stay out after being flipped without possible problems, IME 

love my sativa's the most, and they run longer than my season. so most of my focus is the earlier stuff this year, with only a few i know that will run the regular season.
figure i minus well top my jars up mainly with my keepers of stuff i love, over a bunch of unknowns. so many Apollo's, Cindy's, and Larry's here


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> 55$ for 3.5 grams wow



Cannibis club price...but with my size crops...what's $55....not even a full tank..lol..


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

You guys are big show offs and very smart and strong. Mine haven't even started flowering outside, or maybe they might be starting now, but not sure. ANd your harvesting. Sounds like a great strain.  Nice Kaotic.

Bud, that looks good. Nice nugs.

Skag, i love that lily. I can grow asiatic ones for ever, but the orientals are prone to a virus that only lets them live 3 years or so... So sad. That is a beautiful one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

What's life if we don't treat our selves once and a blue moon....get "blue"...?... Lol...I crack me up! As you see I'm fully medicated now off that blue mazar...it is a nice one, my second favorite in the blue family..#1 being Blue Moonshine...hands down the best bud I've EVER had! And third but not least in the blue family..blue dot...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

Note to self: Blue Mazar!


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 23, 2014)

This is one a little behind the others, gonna mature into a nice cola!! I;m also have round two on the way, I cloned once I ID'd the females, I have some really funky plants in the Green-to that I revegged 

View attachment P1020480.JPG


View attachment P1020485.JPG


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 23, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> 55$ for 3.5 grams wow


  Kinda Pricey, we pay 10 per gram for top shelf, 30 or forty dollar break on a oz., what state are you in??


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2014)

POTpoor said:


> Kinda Pricey, we pay 10 per gram for top shelf, 30 or forty dollar break on a oz., what state are you in??


 
N.Ca...that's going rate for top shelf up here..that's THC  & fungi/mold/pesticide testing...I only go to Harborside Health Center, Oakland,Ca


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2014)

bud I grow my own top shelf and when i do buy a lil i know a close frIend and it 35-40$ 1/8 and it med grade and its still illegal here i would never charge or pay 55$ for a 1/8 thats just my opinion


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2014)

I've only used the dispensaries I've visited to source female cuttings and hashish....lol...

Grow your own, you'll never be let down....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 24, 2014)

Some of us aren't as tight in the wallet to have to penny pinch....you see $55 and say wow...it's a drop in the bucket on my end...everything's more expensive in Cali...and as I stated, it's the going rate for top shelf...They got $35 8ths for folks like you...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 31, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> I've only used the dispensaries I've visited to source female cuttings and hashish....lol...
> 
> Grow your own, you'll never be let down....



Lol....have you seen my post...I grow nothing but top shelf...that's why it sells so fast. And I'm not gonna not medicate simply because I sold out...so in between grows...I use Harborside and often, so many new strains where else do you get to choose from 30-40 different THC tested meds, 20-30 different concentrates, edibles, clones, seeds and more...lol..it's legal and I take full advantage...why limit yourself unless it's a matter of $$.. And as I stated, that's a non issue for me at least..

Google Harborside Health center oakland,ca.. Check out the menu...you'll see what mean...I bet what you call a "dispensary" doesn't compare...

Free grow classes, free acupuncture, free massage, meditation classes....and who wants to smoke the same bud over and over and over, no matter how good...but to each is own..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd love to visit Harborside from the sounds of it. Sounds like the Shangri-La of cannabis....lol...


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Riverine45 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks awesome what to try the mazzar and haven't yet. My buddy I grow with does that and will get a crop at beginning of June and one now end of july. starts indoors then as soon as can put them in greenhouse which other than this last yr is in march this year had blizzards till the first week of May so did do it but yea other then starting them indoors he gets three harvest outdoors from march to oct saves big time on the light bill.  Love his set up too green house off the back of a garage and can pull the plant to a dark room behind it in garage.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 31, 2014)

Those look great Skag! Pretty girl! :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 1, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> I'd love to visit Harborside from the sounds of it. Sounds like the Shangri-La of cannabis....lol...



Did you visit the site? It literally is!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 4, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> Did you visit the site? It literally is!



yup, really nice place.


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice plants nice grow, shame your prints can be lifted from that pic...?


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 9, 2014)

vostok said:


> Nice plants nice grow, shame your prints can be lifted from that pic...?



I'm in Cali, nothing illegal going on here.....try again!
Didnt you notice the price tag and bar code? It a legal, taxes paid transaction...next time pay closer attention to detail...I can only imagine what u produce in the garden with so little attention to detail. Fingerprints...what a clown!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2014)

lmao like they are going to take and match a finger print from a pot pic on the internet lol cant u say paranoid hhhahhahaha :48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 11, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> lmao like they are going to take and match a finger print from a pot pic on the internet lol cant u say paranoid hhhahhahaha :48:




Really!...lol...


----------

